# Neu in Würzburg, Suche Biker für DH/FR



## bAd_taSte (28. Januar 2010)

Moin an alle aus Würzburg und Umgebung!

Ich bin anfang der Woche nach Gerbrunn gezogen und hab natürlich keinen Plan, was es alles für Möglichkeiten des Bikens hier in der Umgebung gibt.
Ich fahre eigentlich alle alltäglichen Wege mit dem Bike ab, will aber zwischendurch, unter der Woche abends, auch mal ne kleine Abfahrt machen. Das muss nichts großartiges sein, aber doch schon Bergab-orientiert sein.
Am WE muss es ein Bikepark mit DH-Strecke sein. Ich hab da schonmal www.bikeparkmap.de durchstöbert, ist das alles heir in der Gegend, oder gibts da noch mehr?

Greetz


----------



## G-ZERO FX (31. Januar 2010)

Hey,

also, ich persönlich kann zZ leider nicht mit Bikegesellschaft dienen, da ich derzeit nicht in Wü wohne.

Allerdings gibt es hier nen Thread in dem einige Trails in der Umgebung dokumentiert sind

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=300933&highlight=trailsammlung

Außerdem gibts da noch die Würzburg riders ev. Da findest du vll auch noch ein paar gleichgesinnte.

http://wuerzburg-riders.de/

Wünsch dir nen guten Start in Wü.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bAd_taSte (2. Februar 2010)

Nabend G-ZERO FX,

jo danke, den Fred hatte ich dann auch gefunden 

Aber wie siehts mit Bikeparks aus? Also ich denke mal so bis 2 stunden anfahrt kann man machen, also da hätte ich bisher (auf die Schnelle) gefunden:

Beerfelden 120
Osternohe 135
Langenleiten 90
Ilmenau 165
Ochsenkopf 180
Steinach 180
Lauterburg 150
Bad wildbad 195
Tabarz 170
Wernertanne Walldorf 130
Göppingen 200

Sind das alles aktulle Bikeparks? Welche kann man empfehlen und welche getrost in die Tonne treten?

MfG


----------



## Highsider84 (19. Februar 2010)

Ochsenkopf !!
naja is zwar kein richtiger bikepark, da nur eine strecke die hat es aber in sich! kann ich nur empfehlen.

wenn du hier in der umgebung was zum fahren suchst, kannst dich ja mal melden. ich hab mit nem kumpel was am laufen is schon sogar befahrbar, der bau geht im frühjahr weiter... aber das jetzt hier alles zu beschreiben wäre nicht gut - feind liest mit  wenn du lust hast meld dich

mfg


----------



## Tapir1000 (21. Februar 2010)

ich würde mich auch gerne mal einem ausflug in nen bikepark anschliessen. bzw mal n paar leute finden die mal mit nach höchberg in den steinbruch kommen wenn der schnee weg ist. oder seis nur um sich ein wenig auszutauschen in bezug auf neue/alte strecken in und um wü. man kennt halt doch nicht alles 


icq   578367298


----------



## bAd_taSte (22. Februar 2010)

Jau, der Schnee macht sich ja so langsam vom Acker.. 
Nun zieht meine Frau noch am 26.02. hier bei mir ein und dann werd ich in Kürze auch für alle Schandtaten zur Verfügung stehen.
Freu mich schon drauf, denn was ich bisher so bei meinen zwei Radtouren gesehen habe, ist mehr als vielversprechend...


----------



## homerman16 (27. März 2010)

Hey Leute! Sag mal könn tihr mir mal bitte sagen wo man in Hoechberg da biken gehn kann? Ich war da noch nie . Ja ich wohn in kitzingen (nich weit von wü) 
Und in paar tagen wenns nichmer schifft fahr ich ma nach wü und geh ersd in bike world brand dann in run & bike und dann zum schluss in fx sports und ja das liegt bereits in Höchberg und da hab ich mir gedacht ich geh mal da freeriden 
Also könnt ihr mir vitte mal sagen wie man da hinkommt? Wär nett 
Mfg


----------



## Highsider84 (27. März 2010)

is ganz einfach
du musst erstmal an den waldsportplatz kommen, dann musst du die strasse am wald weiter fahren, also nicht rüber zum hexenbruch und über die brücke sondern die andere richtung, rüber zum neubaugebiet!
da kommt dann ein kreisverkehr, da dann immer weiter gerade aus.
jetzt müsste es leicht bergauf gehen, und auf der rechten seite müsste so ein kleiner bolzplatz sein. da dann rechts reinfahren und immer auf dem weg bleiben der links an dem bolzplatz geradeaus in den wald reingeht. 
da geht es dann so c.a. 200 meter bergauf und dann siehste auch schon die ganzen bauten, kicker ect...

mfg


----------



## Deleted 94818 (3. April 2010)

Wer Bock hat, ich fahr am 18.4 nach Osternohe in Bikepark. Da ist sozusagen Eröffnung und Bikeverleih ist auch vor Ort.

Bei Lust und Laune schreibt mich an.


----------



## bAd_taSte (3. April 2010)

öh.. ich fahre morgen nach Bad Wildbad. Wer Bock, möge sich melden. Leider nur noch ein Platz frei.
Abfahrt gegen acht uhr.

P.S.: Osternohe bin ich anbei. Wann und wo ist Abfahrt? Wer fährt?


----------



## Deleted 94818 (3. April 2010)

also ich bin leider oder zum Glück  gerade in der Schweiz und fahr am Montag weiter nach Finale Ligure  ansonsten wär bad wildbad ne Option gewesen ... wobei ich dir Bischofsmais mehr empfehlen kann!

Nach Osternohe fahr ich meinstens gegen 9 Uhr in Kitzingen los. Von wo kommst du gefahren? So wie es aussieht werden wir eh mit zwei Autos fahren, evtl ist in einem sogar noch Platz.

Ich würde sagen wir machen genaueres ab 12.4 aus, da ich ab Montag bis 11.4 nicht online sein werde...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bAd_taSte (3. April 2010)

Die Empfehlung für Bischofsmais ist wohl obsolet: Wenn die erst am 01.Mai aufmachen, brauche ich morgen da wohl nicht hin  (bzw. müsst ich da schon im sehr gediegenen Sonntagsfahrertempo fahren, um nicht zu früh da zu sein...)

Ich fahre ab Gerbrunn los, das ist so rechts neben Würzburg.


----------



## votecstoepsl (7. April 2010)

Hallo Alex. 

Um vielleicht etwas mehr Anschluß zu finden, auch ein paar Abfahrtsorientierte Biker, kannst Du gern am Samstag 10.04. zum Stammtisch der DIMB IG Unterfranken um 19:00 Uhr im Postkutscherl (Steinbachtal) kommen.
Gern wirst mal mit auf Tour genommen! 

Stefan


----------



## bAd_taSte (7. April 2010)

Moin Stefan,

wenn ich am Samstag rechtzeitig aus Osternohe oder Beerfelden, je nachdem wo es hingeht, wieder da bin, komme ich gerne beim Stammtisch vorbei!

MfG


----------



## bAd_taSte (7. April 2010)

Am 10.04. gehts übrigens nach Osternohe, die machen da schon auf. Aber so wie es aussieht, ist mein Auto schon voll.

MfG


----------



## Deleted 94818 (17. September 2010)

um den Fred mal wieder zu beleben: Ich fahr am 19.09 wieder mal nach Osternohe!

für 2-3.10 sind zwei Tage Bischofsmais geplant! Wer sich dranhängen möchte -> pn oder Email an mich!

Alex


----------



## bAd_taSte (17. September 2010)

Moinsen,

am 19. bin ich in Gudensberg. Fahre da mit Achim und Philipp hin und treffe mich da mit Carsten. Der Carl will aber nach Onohe mit einem Kumpel.
Bmais behalte ich mal im Auge und tu das mal kund, wer da noch mit wollen würde.

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freddeinallah (20. November 2011)

Ist zwar schon eine Weile her seit dem letzten Beitrag aber:

Ich Wohne auch in Würzburg und habe vor 3 Monaten mit Freeride/DH begonnen.

Wie die Leute aus Würzburg vermutlich wissen wurde Höchberg ja vom Förster unfahrbar gemacht , Theilheim polizeilich gesperrt und im Steinbachtal wurde die Strecke ja auch plattgemacht... 

Wir haben uns ein Grundstück besorgt dass man für 20 Euro im Jahr jetzt mieten. dürfte so 100x300m groß sein.Ist allerdings mit kleinen Bäumen übersäht und wir bräuchten noch ein bisschen Hilfe die zu fällen und da was drauf zu bauen (wir dachten an Drops, Doubles , Anliegern und Northshore Elementen. Da das ja ein Privatgrundstück ist ist es der Allgemeinheit nicht erlaubt da zu fahren, deswegen haben wir uns gedacht, dass nur die,die mithelfen zu bauen auch dort fahren dürfen. 
Wenn ihr Interesse hättet meldet euch einfach per PN bei mir

Gruß Fred


----------

